

The Extreme Weight Cutting and Rehydration Secrets of UFC Fighters - cantbecool
http://fourhourworkweek.com/2013/05/06/how-to-cut-weight-ufc/

======
jmnicolas
I can't fathom how one can drink 2 gallons of water in 24h (provided one
doesn't live in a desert area).

The recommended quantity is 2 liters per day which is about half a gallon.
many people don't drink that much. OK they are not athletes but still.

